

Microsoft Build session list finally posted (day of event) - msredmond
http://www.buildwindows.com/Sessions

======
msredmond
BTW: Pages are currently down...all blank

------
steveb
Tag search results:

Metro 81

HTML5 25

c# 9

c++ 12

javascript 15

Silverlight 0

WPF 0

